# Stimmed for 17 days. Anyone success stories?



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey ladies,

So today I had my transfer after a pretty awful cycle. They threatened to cancel it on day 8 of stimms but upped my dose and I responded. Ended up stimming for 17 days. Anyway today before transfer the dr said there was a risk my period would come before test day because it was so late in my cycle. So now I'm freaking out. Would be Sod's law as I haven't had a natural period in about 4 years due to pcos.

Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey try not to worry (easier said than done I know)

Have a look on the Useful Threads sticky - there is a thread linked on there about days stimming and quite a few ladies stim for longer times (average being 10-12 days).

I really haven't got a clue what your Dr is on about with your period starting though, that sounds odd to me! Your drugs will take over your cycle, that's why you have taken them) so when you triggered its like ovulating: It doesn't matter when you ovulate in your cycle because the leutal phase remains generally the same, regardless on how many days it takes you to actually OV.

Good luck xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello!

I stimmed for 17 days both IVF cycles. First cycle was a BFP (twins), second cycle was a cp/bfn. 

My first cycle the clinic had no concerns, and obviously it worked. Second cycle they considered doing a freeze all cycle because I had gone on so long that my lining had gone past its prime (due to a bank holiday weekend id been delayed starting stims too so it went on even longer then the first cycle!) but in the end we transferred anyway because my embryos were quite poor and wouldn't have been frozen anyway. 

I didn't get my period early on the bfn cycle either. It arrived the day after I stopped the progesterone. 

17 days is long but my clinic said they stim up to 21 days and if there is an issue with lining they won't transfer that month.


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for replying ladies. I don't know what she means either. So confused. I transferred a hatching 5aa and a 4aa yesterday so just praying one sticks! I've been cramping already so freakjng out. Hoping it's the progesterone that's doing it. My lining was 9mm yesterday xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I stimmed for 18 days and my son is now 6 yrs of age.  I am more concerned about your dr's comments, they are incorrect.  I agree with cloudy about the drugs taking over your body.  

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck.

X


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks Stacey! This cheers me up xx


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hiya how long do u have to wait to do a preg test after transfer?
I havent had egg collection yet but just wondered x


----------



## Nelly86 (Jun 14, 2016)

I was told to test in 10 days. Although I know some people are told 14 days x


----------



## Laurajo33 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you Nelly x
Wishing you lots of luck for test day x


----------

